# Red Standard Breeder in NY area?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Try "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory! Good luck!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you want the very very very best? If so, you are in luck. You are only a 6 hour drive from Arreau Standard Poodles! Of course 6 hours is not ideal, but well worth it for the right poodle, IMO. Any litters coming, Arreau?


----------



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, peppersb. I've seen Arreau's replies many times throughout this forum, but didn't actually consider as a possible breeder b/c of location. I didn't realize just how close I am to Toronto now! 

I also came across a reference to LCM Standards. Have you heard of this PA breeder?

Thanks again!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

LCM is an amazing breeder of apcirots and reds Sealy! Connie would be a wealth of knowledge and isn't far from you! 

a few other breeders I'd recommend in the apricot/red colour spectrum not far from you would be Terry Farley of Farleys D, and Judy Winter of Retniw all 3 of them show their dogs in conformation as well have titles in other venues like agility and obedience on their dogs. They put beauty, colour, and temperament on the same level and breed with clear conscious minds you wouldn't be sorry about contacting them ^_^

Judy just had a litter of black puppies from one of her dark apricot bitches that I'm sure are going to be beautiful!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

As the owner of an Arreau dog - I can say that the only standard poodles I will ever own in the future will be from Arreau - I will never purchase another poodle from any other breeder. Not only does Arreau produce wonderful puppies, I've become life-long friends with the breeder - and I believe it's important to build a relationship with the breeder of a pup you're bringing into your home for the next 12 - 15 years! And as far as distance is concerned I'm a little further away than 6 hours... try 24 hours... one way!!! 

My poodle is everything I could ever ask for. She's friendly, beautiful, well put-together and smart! If you'd like to ask me any specific questions, you can send me a PM and I'd be happy to chat!

Barb


----------



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, Keithsomething. I love the idea of LCM as it is only a couple of hours away and I could visit. I emailed Terry and Retniw, but have not yet heard back from them.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sealy said:


> Thanks, peppersb. I've seen Arreau's replies many times throughout this forum, but didn't actually consider as a possible breeder b/c of location. I didn't realize just how close I am to Toronto now!
> 
> I also came across a reference to LCM Standards. Have you heard of this PA breeder?
> 
> Thanks again!


I had some email correspondance with Connie/LCM when I was looking for a pup. She does health testing (Hip, Eye, SA, vWD, Thyriod and NE were done on both parents for a litter that she told me about). Her dogs and puppies are housepets and are very well socialized. They are temperament tested at 7 weeks of age, vet checked, dewormed and had first vaccinations when they leave. I have no personal experience with her, but she sounds terrific.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Connie is a lovely woman I met her litter of puppies out of Raina (a Lumiere bitch last year and observed Terry, Judy, and Natalie of Lumiere evaluate the litter) they were all sweet gorgeous pups!!

She will be super helpful and able to answer any of your questions, also give terry and Judy some time to reply its smack dab in the middle of a heavy show season and they might not be able to reply Super swiftly. I've met several of each of these breeders dogs and I can say that they are all beautiful as well as sweet tempered ^_^


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a couple of litters expected next year. We just bred our Jenny to Quincy, our black champion. These puppies are all spoken for however. We hope to do two breedings in the Spring. Depending on what Quincy produces with Jenny, we might breed him to either Marlowe or Betty-Jo. The other girl will be bred to Flynn (Dayspring Sun King at Arreau). One of these litters is also spoken for. We will also be breeding, late in the 2013, and pending testing, Betty-Jo's daughter Cayenne, who is the darkest red Standard I have ever seen. This girl also has glorious pigment. We have not yet chosen a sire for her premier litter, but will be shooting for a red boy.

Thanks peppersb and Plumcrazy! You are very kind!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

sealy did you ever get ahold of COnnie or one of the other amazing breeders I mentioned? I know Terry is at the Canfield cluster this week but his partner should be able to help you with any questions if you called or emailed ^_^


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Sealy got a puppy. Looking forward to seeing pictures soon.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh that's so exciting who did you get your puppy from Sealy?


----------



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

Keithsomething,

I was able to touch base with Connie in early June and she was expecting a litter of creme, apricot, and possibly red. But, I was unable to get additional info from her. (I only tried contacting her 1 other time. 

Terry did indeed get back to me. He is only going to have apricots available and I had my hear set on red.

Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## Sealy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ruby*

Here are a couple of pics of Ruby!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Ruby is so sweet and adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Ruby is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw hi im a new mpoo owner you got a really gorgeous pup


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

She's a cutie! Congratulations!


----------

